# ...



## Tom_1 (Jun 2, 2008)

yesterday we had our dog Sammy put down, he was 14 and i had literally grown up with him (I'm 18). I cant believe it and I keep expecting to turn around and see him...









Bye Sam.


----------



## reptilicious (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi TOM 1
what a heartache. i'm so sorry to hear of your lose.


----------



## Tom_1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for your responses, it was just such a shock even though he was old my mum just took him to the vet with a cough but it turned out his lungs were infected and the only fair thing was to let him go before it took hold.

thanks again for replying it was nice to just get this off my chest.


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

awwww Tom so sorry to hear of your loss. Im sure you will miss him terribly. RIP Sammy.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss, its heartbreaking when you lose a pet, RIP Sammy


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry for you loss Tom, I know how you feel we had the dog I grew up with put down a few months back and I still expect to see him.
RIP Sammy


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry about your loss.


----------



## Tom_1 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks for the replys 

Somehow just talking about it on an internet forum really helps.
I think it was probably the right time for him, he was beginning to show his age and starting to wind down. I wish he could have somehow defied age but better to remember him in his happy days than keeping him around just for my benefit.

_reading back that was quite a ramble! here he is in his younger days._


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Tom, Rip sammy run free angel .


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Tom 1-It's so hard letting go but 14 is a grand old age and he'll be playing happily along rainbow bridge and watching over you i'm sureStay strong he knew he was much loved


----------



## Tom_1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has commented, it really helps.

What is weird is that even though he only went yesterday it seems as though he has been gone for years 

How did everyone else "get over" something like this, I'm just missing random things like sticking his head round my bedroom door or just sitting on the sofa and looking out the window...


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi tom sorry for your loss i lost a dog years ago it still hurts now.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tom_1 said:


> Thanks to everyone who has commented, it really helps.
> 
> What is weird is that even though he only went yesterday it seems as though he has been gone for years
> 
> How did everyone else "get over" something like this, I'm just missing random things like sticking his head round my bedroom door or just sitting on the sofa and looking out the window...


i got a new dog when i was ready ,not straight away just the house was not the same with no dog now ive got 5? a new dog wont replace yours but it is nice to have a new family member.


----------



## Tom_1 (Jun 2, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> i got a new dog when i was ready ,not straight away just the house was not the same with no dog now ive got 5? a new dog wont replace yours but it is nice to have a new family member.


I know what you mean, the house seems really empty...

I will (hopefully) be going to university this year and once I've finished I will no doubt get a dog (or 2!), I will always remember Sammy, but in future, like you say I would love to bring a new family member as well.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Tom, it's a terrible time for you. Run free at the bridge Sammy


----------



## Tom_1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought I was past the worst but I just went upstairs and when he wasn't in his usual sleeping place I started crying again and I'm trying to keep a calm exterior.
Its raining now and I just wish I could bring him back inside...


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Tom so sorry to read of your loss of Sammy. RIP little one run free over the bridge.


----------

